# Hungarian Aquascaping Contest 2010 - the winners



## viktorlantos (7 Dec 2010)

Cheers guys, i thought might be interesting to share the following link:

http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/galeria-1.html

We just announced the result of our 2nd local aquascaping contest. 
We're far from the UK masters, but as we spend more time here, the tanks getting better and better   

Most of the language is hungarian, but on some tanks you can see our guest international judges comment in english.


----------



## Nelson (7 Dec 2010)

theres some fantastic scapes there Viktor.
well done to all that entered   .


----------



## Antoni (7 Dec 2010)

Conratulations, Victor!

Very nice competion, maybe the strongest in East Europe! Some very nice scapes! There is a lot of improvement from the last year!

Regards

Antoni


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Dec 2010)

Thanks guys for the nice words. Good to see the progress on the local planted tank scene. We started lately compare to UK for example, so still a long way ahead. But i am proud to the entrants.    

thanks for your feedback


----------



## Luketendo (7 Dec 2010)

Some quality scaping there number 6 particularly interests me, looks like an Iwagumi with a bit of a jungle at the side! Some very original ideas there.


----------



## flygja (8 Dec 2010)

I noticed that all the tanks were very well shot. So you guys are masters of photography as well!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Dec 2010)

There's some outstanding work here Viktor. A league above the UK.

I did notice the photography standard, overall, his very high indeed. Hungary is firmly on the map!


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Dec 2010)

Great scapes there... fantastic stuff.


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Dec 2010)

Thanks guys will let the participants know that.  



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> There's some outstanding work here Viktor. A league above the UK.



Nah, this is not true ofcourse, but we had a great mentor (judge) last year, who helped to give great feedback to them. They just used your feedback to do better.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Dec 2010)

Some outstanding work guys  need to visit my mate in Budapest and pay you guys a visit


----------



## bogwood (8 Dec 2010)

Some amazing displays, such a variety to look at, very enjoyable indeed.  
Thanks.


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Dec 2010)

Wow! Some awesome tanks there Viktor, you guys are doing a great job, you should be very proud


----------



## John Starkey (9 Dec 2010)

Some very nice scapes indeed,i personally love no 8,
regards,
john.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Dec 2010)

very nice scapes there viktor.  photography top knotch as well as already mentioned


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Dec 2010)

Thanks guys for the nice words.  
I am also happy that most of the participants put a bit more attention to the capture.
Maybe they watched too much Mark, George and Tonser's tank here.  

Cheers


----------



## inadsz (11 Dec 2011)

*Re: Hungarian Aquascaping Contest 2011 - the winners*

http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/galeria-2011-01.html 
Cheers,


----------



## Arana (11 Dec 2011)

Well done guys, there is some great scapes there


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Dec 2011)

Yup the offical results are out on the 2011 contest.   

http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/galeria-2011-01.html

We had great guest judges this year too. Including George Farmer, Filipe Oliveira, Stan Chung.
http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/zsuri.html

So i would like to say a big thank for their help. George, thank you for your help and support   

In overall i am quite happy that the hobby is still moving in our country. This year we had many inspirational entries.

Like the winner 





or the 2nd place low tech iwagumi (non-co2 tank) which is only a few weeks old onthis photo! 
http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/akva ... ai-58.html





the 5L tank also got great feedback> http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/akva ... ai-51.html

Please feel free to scan the gallery. Some good talent was missed this year, but hopefully they will be back next year to give a spin to the contest.

Cheers


----------



## Antoni (12 Dec 2011)

Great scapes, Victor! The Hungarians are doing really well! I love the first place! Amazing job! Congrats to you for the endevour!


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Dec 2011)

love those scapes.  Would be nice if next your the website had an english version so we can read all the details of the tanks but realise that can be a big ask 

Love the first and second places.  The second has got loads of depth the way its arranged


----------



## George Farmer (12 Dec 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Yup the offical results are out on the 2011 contest.
> 
> http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/galeria-2011-01.html
> 
> ...


You're welcome, Viktor.  It's always a privilage to see such a high level of aquascaping from anyone, let alone aquascapers from a single nation. 

I also have the upmost respect that you are responsible for helping to promote this great hobby and art form of ours' through your contests etc. I know how much hard work goes into organising these events.


----------

